# What do I need, and which ones should I buy?



## lexie22 (Jan 22, 2009)

I just got my Kindle last week.  I know I need a different cover, because the stock one is aggravating me (having to take it out to use it because of the on/ off switch, and the annoying strap in my way).  I'm thinking about an M-Edge.  Are they good?

I'm debating about getting a skin.  I know it's just to make it prettier, and normally I'm not into that, but the Kindle just looks so plain.

What other accesories do I need?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Nothing is required, but I would suggest:

Some sort of portable booklight, for when you are in places where there is not enough light for reading.

An extra charger of some sort, whether you buy an extra charger from Amazon or something like the iGo charger with a Kindle tip. The USB cable won't trickle charge the Kindle.

A microfiber cloth and cleaning solution (non-alcohol based) to clean the screen every now and then (you might already have this if you have glasses).

An SD card (I have 2 GB) for storing books and freeing up the storage space on the Kindle itself.

That should do it!

Enjoy your Kindle,

Leslie


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

i have a M-edge cover and an Oberon.  They both are very nice and very secure.  But the M-edge is very hard to get to the on/off switch.  So if taking it out of the cover is what is bugging you, then the M-edge might not be the best choice.
debbie


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

lexie22 said:


> I just got my Kindle last week. I know I need a different cover, because the stock one is aggravating me (having to take it out to use it because of the on/ off switch, and the annoying strap in my way). I'm thinking about an M-Edge. Are they good?
> 
> I'm debating about getting a skin. I know it's just to make it prettier, and normally I'm not into that, but the Kindle just looks so plain.
> 
> What other accesories do I need?


I have M-edge cover and decided to get the Oberon. I don't like having to take it out of the cover to turn on the whispernet or the on/off switch. I do like the M-edge cover for making the Kindle more secure.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I have both the M-Edge and the Oberon. I have no problem getting to the switches using the M-Edge or the Oberon. I prefer the Oberon because of how it looks.

I have ahead lamp for reading but rarely use it as my fiance can sleep through light.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

If you find getting to the on/off switch annoying with the original cover, you may want to look at one of the covers with a cutout for the switches.  

Before deciding that access to the switches is the highest priority in cover design, you might to try reaching the switches without removing the Kindle from the cover (by simply slipping your finger behind the top of the Kindle).  Although, I found it annoying at first, it get easier with practice.


----------



## Sioux (Nov 26, 2008)

Like several others here, I also started out with the M-Edge cover, and just recently got an Oberon.  I liked the M-Edge fine but the hinge on it started getting really soft and floppy as the leather softened.  Also, the inside grey suede started looking really grimy from hand oil and whatever else it picked up.  And the Oberon is just prettier.

If you're one of those like me, where the Kindle locks up on you occasionally (no, not due to dead battery, it just happens randomly) then one with a pocket to hold a paper clip is a good idea.  I have one in mine so I can do a hard reset when needed.  I like the Oberon, mine with straps but in spite of what Oberon has said, the lower left corner strap does get in the way of the USB port, which means i have to pull it off to plug it into my computer.

The other stuff I can't do without is spare charger for traveling, GoMadic AA charger (for same), an SD card and a booklight.  I carry a freezer weight ziploc bag to store it in when I'm someplace wet or sandy.  You can read through it if needed.  Or you can buy one of the water-resistant covers for the same reason.  I tried one of those screen covers but never could get all the bubbles out, so I don't use it.


----------



## SophieD (Dec 16, 2008)

lexie22 said:


> What other accesories do I need?


One of the accessories that I like is the Gomadic Charger. It charges the Kindle quickly and has a car charger too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The two most popular aftermarket chargers, both of which have been mentioned here, are the Gomadic and the iGo. I've created Kindleboards links to both items on Amazon.









currently $29.95 on Amazon










currently $19.95 on Amazon.

Both are highly recommended by members here. I have the iGo with tips for all of my other devices (I think 6 in all) and it's worked great for all of them. You can also get a splitter to charge two devices at once, which I will surely use in the car occasionally.

Betsy


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I think a skin on the front on the Kindle will help keep it cleaner, if that matters to you.
Noreve make a cover, and strangedog also, you can google them.


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

After having just hauled 7 chargers on a recent trip, I decided to buy the igo and tips. 

I also purchased a clip on light and a zipped clear front cover for when I'm in really dirty places, but mostly I read the Kindle without any cover on it.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

MaureenH said:


> After having just hauled 7 chargers on a recent trip, I decided to buy the igo and tips.
> 
> I also purchased a clip on light and a zipped clear front cover for when I'm in really dirty places, but mostly I read the Kindle without any cover on it.


Do you have a name and/or link to the zippered clear front cover? That is something I would be most interested in for lake summers coming up!!

I do not have my Kindle yet but I did order an Oberon cover (www.oberondesign.com), Tree of Life, because I thought it was so pretty and the reviews are amazing! There is also a video on YouTube demonstrating the Oberon cover. I do not have the link, but if you do a search at YouTube for Oberon Kindle Cover, it usually pops right up. It is easy to find.....I heard bad things about the cover that comes with Kindle; it not being secure enough. That is a concern for me since I am spending so much $$ and I will be carrying Kindle around with me for lunch hours at work.... Of course I am most concerned that if I get a K2 instead (see thread on Amazon Press Conference scheduled Feb 9), it won't fit in my cover....we shall see!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

KindleKay said:


> Do you have a name and/or link to the zippered clear front cover?




M-edge Leisure Jacket for Amazon Kindle (Black)


----------

